# Please help me code surgery



## dirctn2pnt@outlook.com (May 2, 2011)

i am new to obgyn and alone in billing. 

My dr needs me to do beneifts on 

vulvar colposcopy, leep, laser ablation of condylomaand a wide resection of vulvar lesion. 
'
i have 56820 for the vulvar colpsocopy and either 57460 or 57461 for the leep but i dont know how to code the laser ablation of condyloma or wide resction of vulvar lesion. 

Someone please help me...

Thanks 
danielle


----------



## coder067 (May 2, 2011)

If you look at 56501 and 56515, it is for destruction of lesion vulva and for the lesion removal look at 11420-11426 for benign. or 11620-11626 for malignant.


----------

